# need advice as its so embarassing



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

ok i have a hahns macaw and an african grey, they get on fine together but my hahns macaw has started rubbing his bits on anything and basicly like emptying himself, its so embarassing when ppl are in when he does it. is there any way of stopping him. Hes defo a male and my african grey is female but hes never tryed humping her just his food dish ,cage bars


----------



## AraCyanea (May 30, 2011)

Just joke about it, it's natural thing for them to do at the end of the day


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

so its normal. But hes doing it like 4-5 maybe more times a day.


----------



## AraCyanea (May 30, 2011)

At least you know he isn't unhappy 

On a proper note, there might be something you could spray on things to stop him from doing it? I am not 100% sure though.


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

ok ty. ill have a look around. hes one very :censor: bird .


----------



## AraCyanea (May 30, 2011)

mariex4 said:


> ok ty. ill have a look around. hes one very :censor: bird .


If he is young, expect it  He'll get better as he gets older


----------



## ArmyBoy (Dec 9, 2011)

"emptying himself" Hahahahaha, made me laugh for ages.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

my African grey who is 20 +years old does this at least twice a day accompanied by a selection of human phrases.If you've got an itch you scratch it:blush:You can't prevent natural urges.The other way of purging his frustrations is to bash his toys extremely violently,the noise and force used are astounding.


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

lol sorry was only the nice way i could put what he does lol. hes not a young bird tho im not 100 % how old he is. i tap his tail (not hard) and last night i got attacked of my african grey as if she liked the noise omw can you emagin an hahns macaw grey , they wont mate together will they as they do prune each other :gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Parrots can be quite sexual animals. My friend's Cockatiel mastubates on her ladder about 4 times a day & makes a funny noise whilst doing so. Don't worry about it, he wont go blind :lol2:


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Parrots can be quite sexual animals. My friend's Cockatiel mastubates on her ladder about 4 times a day & makes a funny noise whilst doing so. Don't worry about it, he wont go blind :lol2:


:gasp:
how can you if you dont have hands ???


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

philo said:


> :gasp:
> how can you if you dont have hands ???


Where theres a will, theres a way! :lol2:


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

mariex4 said:


> can you emagin an hahns macaw grey , they wont mate together will they as they do prune each other :gasp::gasp::gasp:


The are not very closely related so very unlikely to be able to produce a hybrid, whether they attempt to or not. Also, that would be preen. Pruning is cutting bits off bushes!


----------



## del_044 (Jan 29, 2007)

my hahns macaw has started rubbing his bits on anything and basicly like emptying himself, 

funny


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

thanks e1 lol . xx


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Where theres a willy, theres a way! :lol2:



Fixed for you!


----------

